# It's not happened, but need advice



## Rochelle (Aug 24, 2014)

So , I have posted elsewhere about my husband and his ways.

I need advice and help, if I do decide to leave him, what can happen for me.

I'm in the uk, in a military house, my family are over 400 miles away, how would I get home, handle having to hand this house back and where would I put my furniture.

When I get back home, I'll be homeless with my daughter??

I'll also have to quit my job to move home, so I'll have no income? Do I get benefits( not that I ever wanted that for myself), until I get myself work, house etc?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should talk to a local lawyer. 

First off, you may not be within your rights to take your daughter away from her home and her father. Many jurisdictions in NA would frown upon that. 

Second, they'll be able to advise you on your rights with regards to support and division of assets, based on your actual situation. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

